# Weird spring weather and confused plants..



## XJ Monk (Oct 27, 2008)

This has been a strange year for my garden in Colorado. We had very unusual weather systems and little sun for weeks which is very unusual for this 6500 ft. altitude.
The weather is now returning somewhat and since the light from the summer solstice is now reducing and the triggers are set, my garden looks like a miniature little sissy garden.
Anyone else having such problems?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We've had rough garden weather in the NE also. Copious amounts of rain and very little sun. I'm guessing the early seed rotted in the ground. Of the 50 peas I planted in April, 2 plants came up. I replanted the first week of May and got 6 out of 40. 2 rows of broccoli resulted in 6 plants. Potatoes haven't flowered yet. 
The tomatoes, Cukes, and beans are just now taking off. Carrots, beets, zucchni, and lettuce did well and the corn is coming along now. Winter wheat did the best and is ready to harvest.
I'm going to plant the cool weather stuff again in August to try for a fall crop of the things I didn't get in the spring.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wow, UncleJoe, that is almost crop-for-crop what happened here in Ohio...

looks like fresh veggie prices are going to go through the roof this year for the non-gardeners


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I forgot to mention; the weeds are the best I've seen in years.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

Same here in New England! I've had to fight the weeds abnormally hard this year, and they are almost the only thing growing well. My tomatoes look like they have caught on, finally. My peppers are in sad, sad shape. Spinach sat for a long time, then bolted...summer squash and cukes are just starting to take off. Broc has been better. I just keep watching and weeding (when there is time between the rain storms) Hopefully the weather pattern will change soon and something can be rescued.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My yard looks horrible as well. The dandelions have taken over my lawn .. wonder if I should make my own dandelion tea :flower:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

My postage stamp of grass looks better than it ever has.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mine too, Canadian, but then again, it's all indigenous, what most people would call 'weeds' 

the lack of insects this year is partially causal to the garden problems IMO


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

I have noticed also here in Eastern Ontario that with the amount of rain we have been getting an unusual amount of thistle weeds in the lawn as oppose to the last few years. 

So far, my vegetable garden is doing okay, though I had to plant it later in the spring due to the late frost we got this year!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

LittleFire said:


> I have noticed also here in Eastern Ontario that with the amount of rain we have been getting an unusual amount of thistle weeds in the lawn as oppose to the last few years.


Don't even get me started on *thistle* :help:


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

Uh Oh... you too Uncle Joe?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

It's the bubonic plague of gardening!
The goats love it but I can't let them in the garden because they love everything in there too. I forgot to close the garden gate one night  and found 2 goats getting ready for the all you can eat buffet the next morning. Luckily I discovered them before they could do much damage.


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

I can just picture that! Well, my neighbor's cows were in my backyard last Sunday morning, and were heading towards my garden! Want to see me running out at 5:30am in my skivvies after those darn cows? They are about a 1/4 mile from their own place!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I lost my tomatos and peppers this year due to weather and not having time to look after them. My small orchard of apple trees is hanging in there though. I am still pulling the fruit off them so the trees can concentrate on growing. I did leave 2 apples on each one this season so I can try them this fall, but they are small and sickly looking also.


----------

